# glxinfo suddenly reporting no 3d acceleration [solved]

## oconnor663

My 3d acceleration broke recently, though I can't reason why, and lo and behold, when I check glxinfo, it reports that I do not have direct rendering at all.

Now, my kernel has the agpgart and radeon modules autoloaded, and my xorg.conf file seems in order:

...

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

        Option     "GARTSize"                   "64"  # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:16:0"

EndSection

...

Section "dri"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Is there a direct rendering switch somewhere that I have neglected to throw?

UPDATE: That innocuous little option called "GARTSize" turned out to be the culprit. Commented it out, and it fixed my problem. No idea why it broke my rendering, but that was definitely it.Last edited by oconnor663 on Sat Aug 18, 2007 2:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

OK, I have to ask:  have you updated anything DRI related recently, like Mesa or suchlike?

----------

## oconnor663

I might have updated mesa as part of an emerge world. What problems might that cause?

----------

## didymos

Well, it's the GL library and some of the drivers used for DRI are part of Mesa,  so that could be it.  Which version of mesa did you update to?

----------

## oconnor663

6.5.2-r1

----------

## didymos

Try running revdep-rebuild, or have you done that already?

----------

## oconnor663

I hadn't run it, but when I did it only updated two internationalization things. Not sure it helped.

----------

## didymos

OK, I've been completely ignoring the obvious tactic:  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages (the error lines all start with '(EE)' ).

----------

## Blinkenlichten

Hello!

I have relative problem. I've recently installed ati-drivers-8.40.4

When I'm just starting X all works, glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes, OpenGL renderer string: ATI etc...". When I started kdm and logged in  glxinfo says about absentness of direct rendering.

my Xorg.0.log: ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/Xorg.0.log ;

my xorg.conf (but I don't think that there is something wrong): ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/xorg.conf.

  I can't get whats wrong. Thanks for any advice.

----------

## oconnor663

Interesting. Several radeon-related errors. (Though I've never looked at this file before, so I don't know exactly what I'm looking at here.)

`cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' gives the following:

(EE) end of block range 0xefffffff < begin 0xf0000000

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] Could not bind

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

Here is each of those in some more detail.

...

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(WW) ****INVALID IO ALLOCATION**** b: 0xf0000400 e: 0xf00004ff correcting

(EE) end of block range 0xefffffff < begin 0xf0000000

...

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:10.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf2241000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf2241000 to 0x30021000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xb8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x07000201 [AGP 0x106b/0x0034; Card 0x1002/0x4e50]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] Could not bind

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module

is loaded before the radeon kernel module.

...

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

...

----------

## oconnor663

For what it's worth, my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file does put agpgart before radeon.

----------

## didymos

You know, you don't need those in the autoload file at all.  I've never had them in there.  X should handle that itself.  BTW, what motherboard model is this?

----------

## oconnor663

Not entirely sure. It's a ppc Powerbook.

----------

## oconnor663

Ok, this is awesome but strange. I seem to have fixed the problem completely. All I did was comment out an option  in xorg.conf (called "GARTSize"; I printed it in my first post but omitted all the commented options that are around it) that I had previously uncommented because of something to do with PPRacer crashing all the time. For what it's worth, that option never fixed my PPRacer problem, but now it seems to have been the culprit in my direct rendering problems. Odd.

Anyway, thanks a million for all your patience and help. If you know exactly what it is about GARTSize that screws up rendering I'd love to know.

----------

## didymos

Not sure. I'm guessing it was too small though.  How much memory does the card have, or does it share system memory? I'm not super-familiar with the Radeon Mobility chipsets.

----------

